# 2010 briggs and stratton craftsman



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi 
snow series 1150
250 cc
Was blowing out driveway under normal load (nothing irregular happened ie did not hit a newspaper or anything odd ) when the blower started to ACT IRREGULAR AS IN ENGINE RUNNING ODD SPURTTING AND CHUGGING LIKE RUNNING OUT OF GAS - THEN DIED - 

Gas was not low and I proceeded to fill it up as was at approx. 1/3 tank 
pulled recoil and was not seized while still hot - good on that 

proceeded to pull starter cord and it ripped outta my hand forcefully ( timing off ?) 
Then used electric start and major pops backfires out of carb 

checked oil - good 
checked for spark - good - spark plug showing no abnormal color
pulled ohv cover and checked valves - bit loose - tightened slightly 

same scenario next day when cold - pulled cord after priming and bam quick pop outta my hand 

yesterday pulled motor - pulled cover - inspected cam ( plastic ) and nothing seens loose or broken 
inside lower end of cyl all looks ok 

any ideas ?
thanks


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to the SBF.
what your describing sounds like the plastic camshaft timing gear spun out of time and is a fairly common problem 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...y-hard-pull-after-off-season-maintenance.html

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...tried-everything-any-tricks-these-models.html


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

I have looked at the gear and have compared it to the new one in the post mentioned and position seems fine 
spring and all items ( lobes/ timing mark etc ) all line up 
no sign of spun cam gear 

good news to verify this 
thank you for those links 

now what ?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

It sounds like you sheared the flywheel key-way and threw the ignition timing off a bit to cause it to misfire like that and cause it to want to rip the pull start handle out of your hand when starting the engine.
That can happen if the flywheel was ever loose, or the engine was stopped suddenly from hitting an object or the key-way just sheared from the engine running and it back-fired.
Different possibilities that could be the cause of your problem to check into.
To check the flywheel key-way, you should remove the flywheel to check the straightness of the key-way.
You could have other ignition problems like a wire grounding unexpectedly like the insulation was chewed off by a mouse.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds like all the above however I've also had this happen with bad gas. Get another container and go to a different gas station or empty your gas container completely in to a clear plastic soda bottle.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Quick and dirty is to just drain the float bowl into a clear bottle and let it drain a cup or two from the tank. If there's water then there should be some separation or water drops at the bottom of the bottle. Toss some fuel deicer in there if you like and see if it runs again. If not then I agree with the other posters on here about flywheel key or possible valve timing off.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

fly wheel key is in excellent shape 
inspected today


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Check your magnet in the flywheel to make sure that is in place.
You could have a bad ignition coil. The little transistorized part that makes it discharge the spark could be faulty, causing a mis-fire that will rip the pull handle out of your hand when trying to pull start the engine because the spark timing will be out of position from where it should be.
We had some problems with those Chinese made engines and electronics with them.
The ignition coils are not expensive, you might want to replace it and see if that helps. I set the armature gap at .010" when installing the coil.
If you replace the coil, make sure you install it the correct way and not mount it backwards, that will throw the ignition timing off.


----------



## SnowPlow1 (Oct 26, 2013)

By Chance, did check compression?


If the cam and lower end looked good, and flywheel key is okay. I would pull the rocker cover off, then check for a sloppy
or loose rocker arm or push rod that has fallen out rocker arm. 


Reason being these 1150 engines are known for valve seats loosening from the head. Ether Intake or Exhaust seat will fall out from head casting. Causing your symptom.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

I did kinda check the rockers OHV cover removed and dropped out the push rods for the valves 
did not remove the head to see valve seats 


Im kinda stuffed on this as I want to fnd an issue yet cant 
should I remove the head and inspect valve seats ?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I did kinda check the rockers OHV cover removed and dropped out the push rods for the valves
> did not remove the head to see valve seats
> 
> 
> ...


If the seat is coming out you will have had a tight rocker



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2020)

ok so I have not yet pulled the head off 
the rockers were kinda loose 
I did purchase a same blower running for 250 .00 (cad) older but runs and swapped the motor to my machine as my machine is near pristine 
so I have the motor and if can get running will put back on the old blower or keep as spare


----------

